# Ne 1 Know How To Take One Of These Apart?



## astjp2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I got this Romicron boring head that was crashed at work, I want to try and take it apart and see what is damaged, has anyone done it before?  Is it worth trying to fix?  Tim
http://www.kennametal.com/en/produc...532/59690534/59695268/45260165/100002298.html


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 25, 2015)

That was an expensive crash.    I can't help you with how to tear it down, but if it's repairable I would say it's worth it.  That's an expensive tool.  Maybe try Kennametal tech support.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 25, 2015)

$200 minimum charge, work already wrote it off, I am just tinkering.  Too bad I probably wont find an R8 adapter for it....


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 26, 2015)

How did they crash it, ram it into the table? Just wondering.  I would think there would be a setscrew locking a collar on it.  Someone built it so it should come apart.  Good luck


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2015)

NIce,  if you can fix it would be great,   Like Bill said someone put it together thus there has to be a way to get it apart.   Of course my  dad used to tell me I could tear up an anvil with a wet noodle, because I always found a way to take everything apart,  (even if it was not supposed to).


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know, the girl that kills spindle motors on Mazaks is the one that  crashed it.  Probably ran it into a vise.  There is a place for an allen wrench on where the MT 40 adapter went but I don't have a way to hold it securely, I was thinking a vise would crush it.  the adapter was Left threads too...Tim


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2015)

Could you ask them kennemetal for a breakdown for it must be plans somewhere?


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2015)

astjp2 said:


> ..... I was thinking a vise would crush it.  the adapter was Left threads too...Tim



It's round, hold it in a 3-jaw chuck.  I do that a lot in my shop.  That head being Kennemetal, I sure all of the parts  in it are harden, or at least surface harden.


----------



## kvt (Jul 1, 2015)

THinkin of the 3 Jaw,  Take a piece of hard plastic. or steel pipe and put around it so that it spreads the pressure out around the whole thing rather than just in points.   I saw some thing on here about someone doing that to hold some other work that did not fit a 3 jaw and it worked for them.  But this is a little different as you need to spread the force over the whole item while gripping it.


----------



## British Steel (Jul 2, 2015)

Yep as KVT suggests, a poor man's collet. Don't forget to slit it so it can clamp down  
They're really useful when your chuck struggles with really small work too, small piece of bar with a suitably sized hole drilled for the work, slit along the side, parted off, and my 10" 4-jaw can hold bicycle spokes and carburettor needles - takes a v skinny slitting saw though, when you go that small!


----------



## kvt (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok,  refacing a carb needle in a 10" chuck sounds almost like a needle in a haystack.   You have to do very precise holder and a very skinny saw to cut that slot, and a very good touch on the chuck adjustment,  I could see messing up the threads if you clamped it down to hard.   Just like this one,  to much pressure on the chuck can still probably crush it.


----------



## British Steel (Jul 2, 2015)

Very true, but metric Holbrook-type Crawford collets haven't been made in 40 years, like finding a thread wire in the swarf bin :-(


----------

